# Alert Issued for 17 Afghan Military Members AWOL From U.S. Air Force Base.



## Chopstick (Jun 17, 2010)

This sounds..interesting.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/06/17/afghan-military-deserters-missing-air-force-base/

A nationwide alert has been issued for 17 members of the Afghan military who have gone AWOL from a Texas Air Force base where foreign military officers who are training to become pilots are taught English, FoxNews.com has learned.  

The Afghan officers and enlisted men have security badges that give them access to secure U.S. defense installations, according to the lookout bulletin, "Afghan Military Deserters in CONUS [Continental U.S.]," issued by Naval Criminal Investigative Service in Dallas, and obtained by FoxNews.com. 

The Afghans were attending the Defense Language Institute at Lackland Air Force Base in Texas. The DLI program teaches English to military pilot candidates and other air force prospects from foreign countries allied with the U.S. 

"I can confirm that 17 have gone missing from the Defense Language Institute," said Gary Emery, Chief of Public Affairs, 37th Training Wing, at Lackland AFB. "They disappeared over the course of the last two years, and none in the last three months." 

Each Afghan was issued a Department of Defense Common Access Card, an identification card used to gain access to secure military installations, with which they "could attempt to enter DOD installations," according to the bulletin. Base security officers were encouraged to disseminate the bulletin to their personnel.
"The visas issued to these personnel have been revoked, or are in the process of being revoked. Lookouts have been placed in TECS," it reads.

Treasury Enforcement Communications System (TECS), which is shared by federal, state and local law enforcement agencies, is a computer-based database used to identify people suspected of violating federal law. 

Included in the bulletin are photos of the 17 men, accompanied by their dates of birth and their TECS Lookout numbers.  

The bulletin requests, "If any Afghan pictured herein is encountered, detain the subject and contact your local Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) office, the FBI or NCIS."

A senior Defense Department official in Washington told Fox News he had no direct knowledge of the 17 men being AWOL. The official added that this is not the first time foreign trainees have gone missing, and suggested it was more an immigration violation than a national security threat.

The FBI and NCIS did not respond to requests for comment. A Department of Homeland Security spokesman referred FoxNews.com to the FBI.


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2010)

I certainly hope these guys are being vetted before they are sent to the USA, I wouldn't be shocked to learn they are working for the otherside, more likely though is that they are just trying to start a new life here. :2c:


----------



## AWP (Jun 17, 2010)

Everyone who is surprised, take one step forward.

Go ahead, I'll wait......


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 17, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> ... "They disappeared over the course of the last two years...
> 
> ... this is not the first time foreign trainees have gone missing, and suggested it was more an immigration violation than a national security threat...



Wow. Can we say these folks (the ones running the program) are delusional?

LL


----------



## JBS (Jun 17, 2010)

*ALERT:17 Afghan Soldiers AWOL in Texas*

17 Afghan soldiers that were studying English at DLI in Texas have gone AWOL.


> A nationwide alert has been issued for 17  members of the Afghan military who have gone AWOL from a Texas Air Force base where foreign military officers who are training to become
> pilots are taught English, FoxNews.com has learned.
> 
> The Afghan officers and enlisted men have security  badges that give them access to secure U.S. defense installations,  according to the lookout bulletin, "Afghan Military Deserters in CONUS [Continental U.S.]," issued by Naval
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/06/17/afghan-military-deserters-missing-air-force-base/


----------



## dknob (Jun 18, 2010)

this is shady.. because its not on nationwide news

I bet some asshole Staff Duty NCO told them they had a weekend pass when in fact they didnt.


----------



## peefyloo (Jun 18, 2010)

If I heard on the news correctly... these guys have been "disappearing" for the last 2 years. We are just hearing about it now!?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 18, 2010)

They can't be taught in Afghanistan?


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 18, 2010)

Holy De ja vu all over again Batman!
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showt...ilitary-Members-AWOL-From-U.S.-Air-Force-Base.


----------



## JBS (Jun 18, 2010)

Oops! I swear I did a brief search before posting it, honest!


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 18, 2010)

JBS said:


> Oops! I swear I did a brief search before posting it, honest!


Has happened to me before too!  No worries!


----------



## policemedic (Jun 20, 2010)

LibraryLady said:


> Wow. Can we say these folks (the ones running the program) are delusional?
> 
> LL


 
Delusional, incompetent... tomato, tomahtoe


----------



## elle (Jun 21, 2010)

peefyloo said:


> If I heard on the news correctly... these guys have been "disappearing" for the last 2 years. We are just hearing about it now!?


 
I've read the same thing, that it's been taking place over the last 18 months.  10 have been retrieved? recovered? found.  I believe 6 were in Canada.  If the story is being released at this late date, does that mean there is more to it but this is the filtered version?


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2010)

This is just epic.....

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/06/25/exclusive-awol-afghans-found-on-facebook/



> One proclaims to be a fan of Paris Hilton and is a member of a group named “FREE Webcam Sex with ME!” Another is a fan of hip hop music, Michael Jackson, the tearjerker movie The Notebook, Family Guy and Sports Center. Another is a fan of soccer and the Godfather.


----------



## pardus (Jun 25, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## car (Jun 26, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> This is just epic.....



Baa da bup bup bah! I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 26, 2010)

Is that webcam sex thing girl cam, boy cam or goat cam?:uhh::confused:


----------

